# "Best" Pistol to Own?



## wingchun100 (Mar 11, 2014)

I realize my subject line presents a loaded question. I don't want to start a thread that will turn into a debate. All I want are some suggestions.

Maybe I am getting paranoid in my old age (hehe...I am 37), but I've started thinking about getting a handgun for home defense. (Part of this is also because I have kids. I don't need them to get hurt in some robbery gone bad just because I was "anti-gun," especially since I'm not anymore!)

The reasons why I lean toward a handgun instead of a shotgun or rifle are fairly simple: easier to handle/less cumbersome, plus it can leave one hand free to do other things. I know shotguns/rifles might have the better stopping power, but I'm okay with a handgun as long as it has ENOUGH stopping power.

So now we get to my question: what kind of handgun has good stopping power?


----------



## Kurai (Mar 11, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I realize my subject line presents a loaded question. I don't want to start a thread that will turn into a debate. All I want are some suggestions.
> 
> Maybe I am getting paranoid in my old age (hehe...I am 37), but I've started thinking about getting a handgun for home defense. (Part of this is also because I have kids. I don't need them to get hurt in some robbery gone bad just because I was "anti-gun," especially since I'm not anymore!)
> 
> ...



Even a .22 has great stopping power with good shot placement.  As does a .45 with good shot placement.

Start by getting proper training.  This is a question with a lot of  possible answers, and in a way is very much like martial arts.  What  works best for you, depends on you.  Get some training.  Go to a range  that rents various firearms and shoot several.  Good training is only  going to be a boon to whatever firearm you decide on down the road.   Even the best weapon, can be a downfall without the proper training to  use it to it's fullest.  Training will aid you in determining what works for you.  Revolver or semi-auto.  What is the largest caliber you're accurate with, etc.


----------



## Carol (Mar 11, 2014)

Agree -- training first.

Firearms are a very useful tool for a variety of situations, but I'd strongly recommend starting by learning how to shoot, learning the safety rules, and determining where you are going to practice.   You can rent some from certain ranges as Kurai said, also make friends with folks who shoot and ask to join them (offer to pick up the fee for range time).


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 11, 2014)

As said -- there is no "best."  Start by getting some serious training in defensive firearm use.  Then you'll start to have some ideas.  As a loose rule -- bigger caliber, more likely to stop a threat with fewer rounds.  Of course, that also means more likely to go through walls... and harder to control for a second shot.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 11, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I realize my subject line presents a loaded question. I don't want to start a thread that will turn into a debate. All I want are some suggestions.
> 
> Maybe I am getting paranoid in my old age (hehe...I am 37), but I've started thinking about getting a handgun for home defense. (Part of this is also because I have kids. I don't need them to get hurt in some robbery gone bad just because I was "anti-gun," especially since I'm not anymore!)
> 
> ...



Im glad to hear that you're not anti gun anymore, but why were you anti gun in the first place and what caused you to change your mind? It would be interesting to hear.

Anyway, for somebody with no training or marginal training with firearms, the most recommended weapon for home defense is the shotgun. With the shotgun you don't need to be super accurate. The shotgun throws clouds of lead in the perpetrator's direction and has tremendous stopping power. You don't have to be dead on with your aim the way you often do with a handgun or rifle. You just need to have the shotgun pointed in the bad guy's general direction. For one of the best shotguns I would recommend the Remington 870.

Now, you did say you wanted a handgun. A handgun takes more skill and training to effectively handle than a shotgun does but if you do want to get a handgun than I would recommend a .45 or a .357 magnum. A good handgun in .45 caliber is the Glock 21. If you can afford it, Kimber also makes really great top of the line .45 handguns. For a .357 magnum, there are some really good revolvers that are made in that caliber. The Ruger GP100 and the Smith & Wesson 686 both come to mind. Both are superb guns. I would also like to mention the Colt Python as an excellent .357 caliber revolver but they don't make it anymore so if you are going to get one, it would be used. 

So, I hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## rlobrecht (Mar 11, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Anyway, for somebody with no training or marginal training with firearms, the most recommended weapon for home defense is the shotgun. With the shotgun you don't need to be super accurate. The shotgun throws clouds of lead in the perpetrator's direction and has tremendous stopping power. You don't have to be dead on with your aim the way you often do with a handgun or rifle. You just need to have the shotgun pointed in the bad guy's general direction. For one of the best shotguns I would recommend the Remington 870.



I agree.  Another good benefit of a shotgun is that with the right shot (smaller pellets) you're less likely to penetrate walls and hurt an unintended target in the next room, or the next house.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 12, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Im glad to hear that you're not anti gun anymore, but why were you anti gun in the first place and what caused you to change your mind? It would be interesting to hear.
> 
> Anyway, for somebody with no training or marginal training with firearms, the most recommended weapon for home defense is the shotgun. With the shotgun you don't need to be super accurate. The shotgun throws clouds of lead in the perpetrator's direction and has tremendous stopping power. You don't have to be dead on with your aim the way you often do with a handgun or rifle. You just need to have the shotgun pointed in the bad guy's general direction. For one of the best shotguns I would recommend the Remington 870.
> 
> ...



Why anti-gun? Because when I was growing up, I thought I was a "neo-hippy" who was really into studying the counterculture of the 60s. I connected with their message so much that I thought, "I was born at the wrong time!" Blame it on being young, and idealistic...or naive, although sometimes I think those adjectives are interchangeable. In any event...yeah, make love not war. But after growing up and seeing more of the sick things people can and will do in this world, I realized one thing: if you don't believe in violence, then you don't believe in living. I may be against the IDEA of guns still (by that I mean, like Rodney King I wish we could "all just get along"), but I have to accept that they sure as hell don't bother others...and if some scumbag breaks into my house with a gun while I have nothing, the outcome isn't going to be very pleasant for me OR my family.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 12, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Why anti-gun? Because when I was growing up, I thought I was a "neo-hippy" who was really into studying the counterculture of the 60s. I connected with their message so much that I thought, "I was born at the wrong time!" Blame it on being young, and idealistic...or naive, although sometimes I think those adjectives are interchangeable. In any event...yeah, make love not war. But after growing up and seeing more of the sick things people can and will do in this world, I realized one thing: if you don't believe in violence, then you don't believe in living. I may be against the IDEA of guns still (by that I mean, like Rodney King I wish we could "all just get along"), but I have to accept that they sure as hell don't bother others...and if some scumbag breaks into my house with a gun while I have nothing, the outcome isn't going to be very pleasant for me OR my family.



I see where you're coming from. I don't hold anything against hippies, its bullies that I don't like and hippies usually are not bullies. As for me, Im a peacemaker not a troublemaker. That being said, although this might sound ironic and paradoxical, guns often are used to bring about and maintain peace. If you do research you will notice that places that have the tightest gun control have the most crime and places that don't make it hard for law abiding citizens to own guns have the least amount of crime. Why? Because troublemakers will think twice if their intended victims might just happen to have guns, and if a troublemaker is stupid enough to pick a fight with a law abiding person who has a gun, they will be stopped. With guns in the hands of law abiding responsible citizens nobody will cause any trouble and so there will be peace. That is why the six shooter that the cowboys carried in the old west was called the "Colt Peacemaker." So anyway, you might want to check out the makes and models I mentioned in my earlier message, and I would also recommend taking some firearm classes.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 12, 2014)

To answer the question in the Thread subject line... Purchase a Glock 27 for compactness and a Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan 44 Mag for awesomeness. That's all you need.


----------



## billc (Mar 13, 2014)

Several posters have already mentioned training...now to the discussion...



> With the shotgun you don't need to be super accurate. The shotgun throws  clouds of lead in the perpetrator's direction and has tremendous  stopping power.



You might want to recheck that...I don't believe that is an accurate description of the shotgun at close quarters...

YOu have plenty of resources for pistols, rifles and shotguns...use them all.  I too am looking at firearms for self-defense and concealed carry...

Learn the difference between the types of weapons and their advantages and drawbacks...especially with children in the house...


----------



## Native (Mar 13, 2014)

As mentioned, get training. Get to a point where you feel safe and comfortable shooting at paper targets. Then I would recommend taking a concealed carry tactical course to teach you how to draw, shoot at moving targets and clear a room. 

Safety is paramount; you don't want to be a statistic. Since you have children, make sure you keep your firearm stored safely. It will take longer getting to it in an emergency, but you have to decide the balance between safety and readiness. Personally, I keep mine in a safe on a shelf in my bedroom closet. It takes me about 5 seconds to get out of bed, punch in the digital combo, and retrieve it. I keep the gun in condition 3 (loaded, no round chambered), which means I just need to rack the slide and I'm ready to go.

Regarding what type of firearm. Some good suggestions above. 

Shotguns are a solid choice with some pros and cons. 
  -On the plus side, they are easy to operate and generally reliable. The sound of a pump action being racked can be enough to send a perp on their way. You can load various types of ammo as well. For example, your first round can be a scatter bird shot that causes moderate damage and not likely to miss (appropriate choke helps) and not likely to go through walls and cause unintended damage. If that doesn't convince the invader to leave, your follow up shot could be a slug. Lots of options.
  -Cons to consider would be less maneuverability. Shotguns are long, even with a shorter 18" tactical barrel. Also, they require 2 hands, which limits what you can do.

Pistols are the other choice, and my preference. I like having a free hand and being able to maneuver through my house easily. In either case, a good bright tac light is a must for home defense. Aside from the obvious benefit of seeing in a dark house, it also blinds the perp and gives you valuable time to aim and shoot if needed. I run with a tac light and laser sight combo on my pistol.

As far as what pistol to choose, try some out. Some ranges rent out pistols to shoot. Get what is comfortable and easy for you to use. I would recommend looking at something at least 9mm. I would prefer .40,.45 or .357 for power. Also, I prefer a passive safety system, which basically requires you to have the firearm in a proper full grip before it will fire (you don't want to fumble for a safety switch in an emergency). For an example, look up a Springfield XD series (I use an XD 40 for home protection). 

Well, that's my $.02. You will find that everyone has an opinion on this subject. Take your time, do some research and above all, be safe. Good luck!


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 13, 2014)

Native said:


> As mentioned, get training. Get to a point where you feel safe and comfortable shooting at paper targets. Then I would recommend taking a concealed carry tactical course to teach you how to draw, shoot at moving targets and clear a room.
> 
> Safety is paramount; you don't want to be a statistic. Since you have children, make sure you keep your firearm stored safely. It will take longer getting to it in an emergency, but you have to decide the balance between safety and readiness. Personally, I keep mine in a safe on a shelf in my bedroom closet. It takes me about 5 seconds to get out of bed, punch in the digital combo, and retrieve it. I keep the gun in condition 3 (loaded, no round chambered), which means I just need to rack the slide and I'm ready to go.
> 
> ...



Yes as I said in my first post, I lean toward handguns due to the other hand being free. In fact that is why the subject of the post was "best PISTOL."


----------



## billc (Mar 13, 2014)

This could happen with quite a few pistols, but a passive safety, as on the Springfield XD line, might help prevent this...something to consider as you look at pistols with a hammer, and those that are striker fired...

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/01/21/police-chief-accidentally-shoots-self/4704673/



> Shooting himself in the leg is not the way Connersville Police Chief  David Counceller planned to promote his candidacy for Fayette County  sheriff.





> Counceller's 40-caliber Glock handgun accidentally discharged Saturday  afternoon while he was at Wullf's Gun Shop. Counceller, who was  off-duty at the time, said he'd been examining a handgun similar to the  one he carries.
> "I need to pay more attention," Counceller said. "I know what the dangers are. It was pure carelessness on my part."
> The  accident occurred when Counceller was putting his Glock into its  holster after he removed it to compare it to a newer Glock model at the  gun shop, Counceller said.
> "It got tangled in my clothing,"  Counceller said of his weapon. "I was wearing a sweatshirt and a fleece  jacket. I felt (the gun) go in the holster and I pushed it, but it was  tangled in the material which caused it to discharge. The bullet went  into my leg and then into the floor."


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 13, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Yes as I said in my first post, I lean toward handguns due to the other hand being free. In fact that is why the subject of the post was "best PISTOL."



Cal. doesn't much matter  in close quarters of a house anything 9mm over is fine. I personally like .40cal but like I said its not that big of a deal for what you want it for.  The more important thing to look for is quality of firearm and ammo.  Stick with firearms with good track records I Like SIG for personal use, I carry Smith and Wesson M&P at work and have carried Glock before as well.  All good guns.  Ammo is as important as the gun Don't buy cheap walmart target ammo for personal defense. Stick  with high quality ammo there are plenty of great ammo manufactures on the market.  Cheap stuff is fine for practice not for saving your life.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 14, 2014)

For semiautomatic handguns:

.380 ACP is the minimum you'd want to use.  Even then, the recoil of a 9 mm Parabellum pistol compared to a .380 ACP pistol is actually similar, since most 9 mm's are locked breech mechanism weapons (this tends to soak up some of the felt recoil) vs most .380 ACP handguns being blowback mechanism weapons (more felt recoil).  Thus, you'd be getting significantly more punch in the 9 mm, with the same felt recoil.

There are plenty of excellent 9 mm handguns out there that are exceptionally reliable, and accurate.  Weapons made by Glock, Sig, Heckler and Koch, Ruger, Beretta, Smith and Wesson, FN, etc., are all good, and it simply comes down to a matter of which one fits your hands best, and that you can shoot well enough.  


If you prefer revolvers:

Smith and Wesson, along with Ruger, make excellent revolvers.  For defensive purposes, you should go with at least a .38 Special.  .38 Special +P (10% greater pressure loads) will have a bit more efficacy, and its greater cousin, the .357 magnum, is a very well-respected manstopper.  


How large are your hands?  This can also be a factor in determining what fits your hand the best.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 14, 2014)

First definitely get some training!!!  This is very, very important!

Next I have all kinds of different makes but....... if I want simple efficiency, reliability then I would always choose a Glock.
Now some people do not like Glock's because they do not fit their hands right.  For me they are perfect!  I would also add
that in over thirty years of owning a Glock and thousands upon thousands of rounds I have never had one malfunction.


----------



## billc (Mar 14, 2014)

Anyone have thoughts on the Sig Saur P250?  Does it shoot well with the double action only trigger?  Thanks.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 14, 2014)

I like sig's they are a very good gun.  A little heavy for my taste but a lot of my friends have sig's and swear by them.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 14, 2014)

billc said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the Sig Saur P250?  Does it shoot well with the double action only trigger?  Thanks.



It shoots quite comfortably.  Even though it's a DAO trigger, it's much lighter than what you would expect from "standard" DAO triggers.  Instead of a 9-12 pound pull, you get something that's closer to 6 pounds, which is similar to the trigger pull of a Glock pistol.  It's also a very smooth pull that gives a consistent break every time.


----------



## CNida (Mar 15, 2014)

It's all been said but I will reiterate. Training is important. Once you discharge that firearm you have sole responsibility for all the damage that bullet does after it leaves the gun. Legally and otherwise.

For defense purposes it's usually a good idea to get defensive ammunition. Hollow points.

My personal recommendation? A Springfield 1911 loaded with hollow points. Bigger bullets don't travel as quickly so there is less penetration, and a .45 hollow point can remove limbs if the shot if placed properly.

My point: if a .45 ACP hollowpoint doesn't stop them, then you just might be SOL.

It isn't the only answer though. Like it was said before - any bullet has the capacity for serious harm... Even a properly propelled BB.



____________________________

"Knowledge speaks, but wisdom listens."


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 15, 2014)

Why'd I recommend training, and not any particular guns?

Because, if the training is any good, they're going to discuss that issue somewhat.  And caliber, supposed knockdown power, over penetration, and the rest.  In person, and maybe even with a chance to try a few guns.

I'm a fan of Glocks: they're reliable, simple guns at decent prices.  There's damn little to go wrong, and if it does, odds are that a simple tap-rack drill is all that you need.  They're very tolerant of abuse and ill care.  Unlike Sigs and a lot of others that are rather more picky about being cleaned and cared for regularly.  You can also find conversion kits to let you use .22 ammo, if you want.  

As to caliber -- there's so much variability when you start getting into different types of rounds (various types of expansion, like Hydra-Shock, hollow point, HST -- that's from Federal's list, and there are plenty of others).  We're currently carrying .40 SW, 165 grain Federal HST HP in our duty guns, after we piggybacked on a larger agency's R&D.  They changed from 9 mm because they weren't happy with the performance in actual shootings...

But all of that really needs to wait.  Get the training.  Discuss it with your family.  Develop a storage plan.  Develop your defense plan, too, and know where the gun fits into it.  Then you can go out and get the gun and ammo, and be confident from the moment you bring it into your home.


----------



## yorukage (Jun 4, 2014)

I like the Smith and Wesson M&P, it is S&W's military and police gun. It is a great shooting gun, the back straps are changeable for a custom fit for your hand, and there are plenty of customizing options out there like triggers, spring kits, sights, etc. It is a great handgun in either 9mm or .40. And it has a good sized clip. It's not a conceal carry gun, but it doesn't sound like that is what you want. And it's affordable for the quality. The next gun I like that is a very affordable handgun that functions and shoots excellently (but I highly recommend buying the $25 apex spring kit for it) is the S&W SD series in either 9mm or .40. They aren't quite as nice as the M&P, but their are close to $200 less (I bought mine brand new for $350). It is a reliable gun, accurate, feels good, just buy the spring kit for it. The stock trigger pull is way too heavy for my liking.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Best of luck trying to find a good firearm 

I don't know about you but I don't know how to shoot a gun (i know how to properly hold a gun but that's it)  i always hear my grandpa when he talks about guns he talks about the seriousness about shooting one and consequences if not done so


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 4, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> what kind of handgun has good stopping power?



I have many guns but the most extreme 2 guns that I have are the Walther PPK and 44 Magnum. 

- You can put your Walther PPK in your pocket and nobody can see it. Also if this gun is good enough for Sean Connery, it's good enough for me.
- When you pull out your 44 Magnum and say, "Go ahead, make my day", anybody will back off. Also if this gun is good enough for Clint Eastwood, it's good enough for me.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jun 6, 2014)

What about Bullet Tooth Tony's Desert Eagle .50?


I have no idea about the gun, but the bar scene in Snatch is a favorite of mine.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 3, 2014)

My opinion? The largest caliber that you can handle well and shoot accurately.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 3, 2014)

Any gun is only as good as your willingness to use it. You have to determine way in advance what is a true self defense situation and be aware of the fact that once the firearm is exposed you are at a point of limited options. 
Whether it's a 22 or a 45, accuracy is the most important thing so practice for that day..........


----------



## vincymull (Jul 31, 2014)

*look into youtube for vids..

hope this helps. 		*


----------



## Hudson69 (Dec 31, 2014)

It has already been said.  Try and get some range time with a variety of handguns you think you might like.  Narrow it down and get that one....  along with a lot of training and even more range time.


----------



## ALEX WHITE (Dec 31, 2014)

if you somehow can get your hands on one, a Sig Sauer P226, used by the navy seals and is more reliable than a glock, the p226 is a NO NONSENSE HANDGUN that is designed for intense use such as battlefields over seas. they are remarkable efficient I am a duel citizen and was a gun enthusiast, but anyway if you gave me the choice for anygun, to survive and depend on I would pick the p226, I would trust it with my life.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 31, 2014)

ALEX WHITE said:


> if you somehow can get your hands on one, a Sig Sauer P226, used by the navy seals



SEALS use a lot of different handguns, not just the P226.



ALEX WHITE said:


> and is more reliable than a glock,



And you base this statement on what factual evidence?



ALEX WHITE said:


> the p226 is a NO NONSENSE HANDGUN that is designed for intense use such as battlefields over seas.



As opposed to the dainty products of other manufacturers that are designed only for occasional use in controlled environments while getting a foot massage?
Hint: The guns provided by pretty much every reputable manufacturer are designed for exactly the same conditions...



ALEX WHITE said:


> they are remarkable efficient I am a duel citizen and was a gun enthusiast, but anyway if you gave me the choice for anygun, to survive and depend on I would pick the p226, I would trust it with my life.



That's nice, but other than advertising copy, what do you base these statements on? 
I've got nothing against Sig Sauer. They make excellent guns. But so do lots of other companies. What experience do you have that will convince me that the SIg is any better?


----------



## ALEX WHITE (Dec 31, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> SEALS use a lot of different handguns, not just the P226.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read the first section
Gun Review SIG SAUER P226 - The Truth About Guns

read the whole thing
Sig Sauer P226 Review - Best Police Guns

there are millions of good reviews about it, I would personally give it one too.

19:30 is my proof for more reliable than glock


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 31, 2014)

ALEX WHITE said:


> Read the first section
> Gun Review SIG SAUER P226 - The Truth About Guns
> 
> read the whole thing
> ...


Dude I can find millions of good reviews and TV show clips on almost every gun.  Im a sig fan Its my preferred off duty carry but the  "best" pistol is the one you have when you need it and they one your the most proficient with.  Most modern assembly line made handguns are all well made accurate and reliable.


----------



## ALEX WHITE (Dec 31, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Dude I can find millions of good reviews and TV show clips on almost every gun.  Im a sig fan Its my preferred off duty carry but the  "best" pistol is the one you have when you need it and they one your the most proficient with.  Most modern assembly line made handguns are all well made accurate and reliable.



true


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 31, 2014)

ALEX WHITE said:


> Read the first section
> Gun Review SIG SAUER P226 - The Truth About Guns



Read it. Doesn't support your claims. It's just a guy writing a blog about how much he likes his gun. I'm happy for him.



ALEX WHITE said:


> read the whole thing
> Sig Sauer P226 Review - Best Police Guns



Read it. Doesn't support your claims. All it is, is a list of the specs for various Sig guns. No performance testing whatsoever. The specs are all readily available from the Sig Sauer site, of course. But it's nice that the author knows how to cut and paste.



ALEX WHITE said:


> there are millions of good reviews about it, I would personally give it one too.



There are millions of equally good reviews of Glocks. And S&W. And PPK. And H&K. And Beretta. And and and and...
And yet there's nothing in any of this that supports the claims you made.



ALEX WHITE said:


> 19:30 is my proof for more reliable than glock



19:30 shows two guys shooting mannequins and light bulbs. One with a Sig, one with a Glock. Neither gun had any reliability issues. How is that supposed to be "proof" of your claim that the Sig is more reliable than the Glock? 

The difference in the speed and accuracy in that video is the _*shooter*_, not the gun. Any modern handgun is capable of far greater performance than any of us (with the possible exception of a few of the worlds top competitive shooters). 
I can take any gun in this house, and I'll shoot it better than my wife. That doesn't mean she's not a good shot. She is. Nor does it say anything about the gun. All it means is I'm a better shooter than she is. Mostly, I suspect, because she's fired maybe 1500 rounds in her entire life. I've probably fired a couple hundred thousand.

I like Sig. My favorite local gun shop has one that I may well buy in the next week or so. But the claims you're making are unsupportable. And pretending otherwise just makes you look foolish.


----------



## Hudson69 (Jan 1, 2015)

I think Sigs are fine, but.....  I really don't like them.  I will stick with Glock as a duty gun.  Can't beat the fact that my back-up is a G27 making it capable of taking my other mags as well.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 1, 2015)

Hudson69 said:


> I think Sigs are fine, but.....  I really don't like them.  I will stick with Glock as a duty gun.  Can't beat the fact that my back-up is a G27 making it capable of taking my other mags as well.



Agree. I have a number of different guns to choose from, but the Glocks often end up being chosen. We're going to the range in a bit, and right now my daughter is carrying a Glock 42, my wife a Glock 26, her son has on a Glock 27 and I'm wearing a Glock 41. Yesterday I was carrying a Para Ordnance P14-45, but I'm wierd. And big enough to conceal something that size. Most days I carry a Tarus PT111 Millennium G2 or a Glock 26 with a +2 mag extension. With the extension, these two are virtually clones. Without, the grip on the G26 is just too short for my tastes.
Two of the things I like about Glocks are their interchangeability, and how easy they are to work on/modify.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 1, 2015)

ALEX WHITE said:


> if you somehow can get your hands on one, a Sig Sauer P226, used by the navy seals and is more reliable than a glock, the p226 is a NO NONSENSE HANDGUN that is designed for intense use such as battlefields over seas. they are remarkable efficient I am a duel citizen and was a gun enthusiast, but anyway if you gave me the choice for anygun, to survive and depend on I would pick the p226, I would trust it with my life.


Others have covered it, and I didn't want to try it last night on my phone.  Sigs are NOT inherently "more reliable" than a Glock, and I don't think you can begin to really make that case.  Sigs are really nice guns. They're made to tight tolerance, and need to be cleaned regularly or you will have malfunctions.  Lots of LE agencies use Sigs; they're reliable and do the job -- but they are less tolerant of poor care.  Glocks are damn near indestructable.  I've been carrying a Glock for 15 years professionally.  I'm a Glock Armorer and a certified LE firearms instructor.  I've probably seen several hundred Glocks (and a slightly smaller number of Sigs; the agency we share our academy with uses Sigs, but I spend less time at the academy range than our in-house range) used through intensive training.  With both guns I can count on one hand the number of gun-induced or caused malfunctions.  I've seen Sigs malfunction slightly more from lack of cleaning; never seen a Glock fail for being dirty.  (Want a clue how much abuse a Glock will take and still shoot?  See HERE.)  

As I said above -- I like Glocks because they're simple guns.  34 parts.  That's it.  Sig?  55. And lots more "finicky" parts..   Just plain more to go wrong.

As to use -- Glock: no external safety, only the Glock SafeAction system which combines a trigger safey with internal safety features (drop safety & firing pin safety).  Always "Glock SafeAction", essentially a single action and identical trigger pull each time.  Sig: no external safety, but it's a double action/single action system.  Your first trigger pull is different from subsequent, and then when you holster, you have to deal with a decocker.

But, in truth, any reputable gun manufacturer makes a good, reliable gun.  It comes down to personal preference.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm just gunna say it.  GLOCKS are for girls.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 1, 2015)

Damn can't do smilies from my phone


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 1, 2015)

ballen0351 said:


> I'm just gunna say it.  GLOCKS are for girls.



My wife and daughter would agree. They shoot a Glock 26 and 42, respectively.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 2, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> My wife and daughter would agree. They shoot a Glock 26 and 42, respectively.


See proof I've got 1000s of random forum posts from all over the webs to back up my statements.


----------



## AlphaBJJ (Apr 26, 2015)

As many have said, training first with whatever firearm you choose.  

Second, choose a model from a reputable maker.  Quality counts in this game.  Something used by police, military, etc.  Not an off brand that someone's uncle who shoots once a year in the gravel pit suggests.  You want something with a proven track record.  

Now, find one that fits your hand.  That you can line up, manipulate, and keep running.  That's more important that make or style.  

Lastly, for the love of all that's holy, if you're a new shooter or self defense shooter, get a gun that has the same trigger press each time.  Disregard any double/ single handgun you look at.  Sig makes great ones, it's still two trigger presses to manage and a longer first shot.  Lean towards single action or striker fired platforms first.  I love 1911's, but that DOES NOT mean they are the best choice for  new shooters.  It means they fit my hands, I can work them, and the trigger press in the same each time.  I often recommend Glock to new people or people having difficulty on our lines due to the above factors AND easy of deployment.


----------

